# Things I want to do



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

So I spend all my time at home on the computer. I dream of doing things, but never try them because I am afraid of interacting, making a fool of myself, or wasting time and/or money. I also fear people will think my desires are silly or otherwise inappropriate. Recently I have been going through some major depression after my realization that I am wasting my life. It is my goal to try to do at least one thing that I want to do.

I thought I would share my list of things I want to do just to help myself stay motivated. It may be possible that you guys have ideas about how to get started with some of these things, too!

Here we are, in no particular order:


Learn how to remix songs and/or DJ
Learn Amigurumi (It's so hard!)
Make cosplay armor
Join a historical costume club
Do historical re-enactments
Join a singing group or glee club
Join a video game club/group
Make friends who like the same things I do.
Make plastic models
Right now I have started making plastic models. That is my progress thus far!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Had to look up amigurumi. Looks pretty cool

Not into cosplaying, but making the armor sounds fun. Any idea what you would like to make it out of? Paper mache and paint would be probably easy to start with. Know there are at least a few people on SAS who make armor by cold shaping(I assume) sheet metal. I want to do that someday, but it presently would be too much for me.

Plastic models sound fun too. Do you mean like the cars and other kits you buy in stores or are you making these models from scratch?

Good luck on accomplishing your list


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Had to look up amigurumi. Looks pretty cool
> 
> Not into cosplaying, but making the armor sounds fun. Any idea what you would like to make it out of? Paper mache and paint would be probably easy to start with. Know there are at least a few people on SAS who make armor by cold shaping(I assume) sheet metal. I want to do that someday, but it presently would be too much for me.
> 
> ...


I actually have started making a helmet with the pepakura technique, which is papercraft coated with resin. I am kind of scared of the resin, though (it's really toxic stuff!), so I may try making the rest out of EVA foam or cardboard. It's been a dream of mine forever, and I keep getting the desire to actually do it...but that desire is met with overwhelming doubt.

And yeah, I am making airplane kits from stores. I'm not skilled enough to do my own kits from scratch! I wish I was, though.

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Starless Sneetch said:


> I actually have started making a helmet with the pepakura technique, which is papercraft coated with resin. I am kind of scared of the resin, though (it's really toxic stuff!), so I may try making the rest out of EVA foam or cardboard. It's been a dream of mine forever, and I keep getting the desire to actually do it...but that desire is met with overwhelming doubt.
> 
> And yeah, I am making airplane kits from stores. I'm not skilled enough to do my own kits from scratch! I wish I was, though.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement!


I used to be into wood carving, but part of the reason I got out of it was I hated all the nasty chemicals in a lot of wood sealers. I'm sure you already know this, but make sure to us it in a well ventilated area. I briefly looked up pepakura and a lot of the stuff I found involved using computer software for the design. I had thought of fiberglass before, but that is really nasty and I'm pretty sure that uses resin as well.

Hope you keep at it. Even if it doesn't go perfect the first time, you should improve with practice. If you are comfortable with it, maybe post a picture of the finished armor sometime. Would be cool to see.

Sounds fun with the airplane kits. I used to do car ones when I was really young, but I have no idea if I actually knew what I was doing back then.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Alpaca said:


> Those are some pretty tight interests you've got there! I've heard a bit about amigurumi. There are some good tutorials on youtube. Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tutorials and tips, Alpaca! Doing flowers sounds like a good place to start.


----------

